# Jurassic World Evolution Save file 100%



## weed93 (25. Mai 2019)

Wo muss ich den einfügen?


----------



## spidermanx (25. Mai 2019)

Hallo : 

das müsste der Pfad sein :   C:\Users\User_name\Saves\Frontier Developments\Jurassic World Evolution\”number”\Saves

Lg


----------



## weed93 (26. Mai 2019)

Geht das ohne probleme bei der steam versionbraucxhe halt noch von wem nen safe.


----------

